# Ford Ranger 4x4 Woes



## VTHokie

I've got a 2001 Ford Ranger that is having problems with the 4x4. It's got an electronic switch in the cabin that has 2wd, 4wd high, 4wd low. When it worked, I would switch into four wheel drive and an indication would display on the dash whether it was in 4x4 high or low. That doesn't come on when I switch anymore and I can tell that the 4x4 hasn't engaged. There's an electronic shift motor that's attached to the transfer case. Any ideas on where to begin troubleshooting??? Fuses all look good.


----------



## mike psd

time to time ive saw those motor freeze up from not using them . you can try tapping a hammer on case to free the armature. i would first if have power fuses them back probe the wires too see if have power . the motors are a few buxs you can take the motor off the t-case and turn linkage with a adjustable wrench and see if shift forks in the t-case are working and not binding up


----------



## VBigFord20

IIRC those years have vacuum actuated hubs on the front. They are rather prone to fail in time and what sucks is the only manual hub conversion I have found for the 98+ rangers is expensive and a pain to setup.


----------



## VTHokie

*Cruise Control*

Is there any remote chance that the cruise control would be tied into this vacuum system? My cruise control is intermittent and doesn't seem to want to "catch". I have to push the "set accel" button a whole bunch of times to get it to stayed engaged most times. The light that indicates it's on will flash on and then off a bunch of times before it will stay on. I thought I remember hearing that the cruise control also works with a vacuum system.


----------



## MickiRig1

The big thing would be to get the repair manual and use it to check out the system. The shifter modules go bad all the time.I would think you could take it off, leave plugged in and work the switch and see if it moves. You could try jacking up the front end, get the wheels off the ground. With it running and shifted into 4X4 _in neutral _ wheels chucked. Try turning the drive shaft coming out of the transfer case and see if it drives the front wheels.


----------



## VBigFord20

Ford has a recall out on cruise control for a huge list of trucks. You might want to check that yours is not one of the ones on that list.


----------



## VTHokie

*Cruise Control Recall*

I actually just got that recall done last week, it didn't fix my cruise control problem. I think it was just some kind of jumper wire they installed to bypass a potential short that could cause fires or something.


----------



## MickiRig1

I think it was a switch that would over heat in the cruise control circuit. The lowest bidder with foreign manufactured goods wins again.


----------



## scotttea

No 4x4 lights at key on, No click when switch is turned = 4x4 Control module - under passenger side kick panel interior.

Blinking 4x4 lights, audible clicks = Shift motor - on exterior of t-case

Just fixed my 2002 xlt ranger.:angry: For the lack of one shift lever sticking through the floorboard.


----------



## MileHigh

VTHokie;402455 said:


> I've got a 2001 Ford Ranger that is having problems with the 4x4. It's got an electronic switch in the cabin that has 2wd, 4wd high, 4wd low. When it worked, I would switch into four wheel drive and an indication would display on the dash whether it was in 4x4 high or low. That doesn't come on when I switch anymore and I can tell that the 4x4 hasn't engaged. There's an electronic shift motor that's attached to the transfer case. Any ideas on where to begin troubleshooting??? Fuses all look good.


you can't tell when your 4x4 is on without a light? Just take a sharp turn, or drive on some snow. I know when my 4x4 is on.


----------



## JSPAFFORD

Nope, 2001 is when they started the live axle setup. Meaning there are no hubs to lock/unlock. 1998-2000 they used PVH. AVM makes a manual lockout for those now.


----------



## tim096

most likely the shift motor. not cheap. would not hurt to use a scan tool to see if you have any codes .


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

its most likely not the shift motor its probably the module


----------



## Ferti-man

I have a 97 ranger xlt 4x4 with 4 wheel low not engaging problem. 4 high is good. When I do the key on test and swith from high to low, I get no solenoid sound. Any thoughts on this???


----------



## Drottlawn

Ferti-man;508189 said:


> I have a 97 ranger xlt 4x4 with 4 wheel low not engaging problem. 4 high is good. When I do the key on test and swith from high to low, I get no solenoid sound. Any thoughts on this???


Something to try. On my 250 To go into 4 low, I have to be in Neutral and pressing firmly on the brake to get it to shift into low range. You might want to try this?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ya to get the automatic trans in to 4low go to N and press down on the brake should go if not try it in park


----------



## Ferti-man

KGRlandscapeing;484628 said:


> its most likely not the shift motor its probably the module


Thanks, I will look into this!!!


----------



## sm04257

check out the tech section on the rangerstation.com , it has a lot of info on it for this


----------



## mycirus

Thread is almost 2 years old.


----------

